# visa process & jobs availability



## srinivaspalanchala (Jun 4, 2013)

hi,

i an b.co graduate and 5 years exp as a cashier in retail & automobile indistry, niw i am going to learn german language for applying of jobsekar visa.

kindly let us know i am eligible or not and any jobs available for my profile.

Srinivas


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

To be honest Srinivas, if 'cashier' is what I think it is, I don't think you will be eligible for a 'jobseeker visa' despite your experience and qualifications (what is a b.co anyway?).
It's more aimed at highly skilled (electricians, telekoms, IT,etc) where a German person can't be found.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi srinivaspalanchala,

They have very much shortage for (electricians, telekoms, IT,etc) as told by James, from my knowledge its very hard to get visa for cashier. 

Regards.


----------

